# Can anyone else see it? or is it just me...



## elise_x (May 12, 2011)

_Hiya,

Just noticed my new Crested gecko has a weird marking of a man with a beard on his head..._

_




_

_













_

_Can anyone else see it? or is it just me, lol!_

_regards,_


----------



## gex13 (May 12, 2011)

i can see it,looks pretty cool wish we had some of these australia


----------



## noved (May 12, 2011)

yep not only can i see it but it looks exactly like me....lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 12, 2011)

its jesus! sell it on ebay!!!   In all seriousness how cute is he!


----------



## Tassie97 (May 12, 2011)

u could get a million for that lol


----------



## snakeluvver (May 12, 2011)

OMG its Chuck Norris!


----------



## waruikazi (May 12, 2011)

It's Jesus with a flat top hair cut and goatee.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 12, 2011)

Not a very attractive man... but yes I can make him out. Beautiful Gecko, gorgeous markings


----------



## dylan-rocks (May 12, 2011)

Lol that's pretty madd


----------



## nagini-baby (May 12, 2011)

looks like hagrid.. haha


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (May 12, 2011)

Its gezus!


----------



## mumofsnakelover (May 12, 2011)

Yep I can see it!!!! How cool.


----------



## fauce (May 12, 2011)

he is wearing sunnies... awesome.


----------



## nathancl (May 12, 2011)

ahhahaha grilled jesus


----------



## lisa5 (May 12, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (May 12, 2011)

Hmm, Was I the only one who saw Baphomet?
Its a sign! First Allah in a potato now Baphomet on a gecko!


----------



## Darlyn (May 12, 2011)

Charlie Manson?


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 12, 2011)

Was thinking Ned Kelly. Definitely a bush ranger!


----------



## FAY (May 12, 2011)

It's a sign....it's Osama Bin Laden!!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 13, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> looks like hagrid.. haha


 
Haha yeah, or a youthful Dumbledore ready to embark on his journey with Grindewald, before it was cut short.


----------



## harley0402 (May 13, 2011)

omg that is so efin cool, my partners quote exactly. very nice


----------



## Bradchip (May 13, 2011)

I always love pareidolia! 

This is one of the better ones I've seen


----------



## K3nny (May 13, 2011)

What i saw was your stereotypical old wild west villain

oh and with very long eyebrows at that


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 13, 2011)

That is really awesome! 
And what a pretty gecko!


----------



## redlittlejim (May 13, 2011)

Osama is not dead!!!! there he is


----------



## elise_x (May 13, 2011)

It reminded me of the Turin shroud, The little man needs a name any ideas?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 13, 2011)

elise_x said:


> It reminded me of the Turin shroud, The little man needs a name any ideas?


 
Dumbledore


----------



## Nighthawk (May 13, 2011)

elise_x said:


> It reminded me of the Turin shroud, The little man needs a name any ideas?



Just cover all the suggestions: Omen or Oracle


----------



## Chris1 (May 13, 2011)

its Jeebus the biker!!


----------



## Jewyy95 (May 16, 2011)

insane , that really looks like a bikie version of jesus


----------



## Freeloader (May 16, 2011)

Yes he has a Rayban sponsorship. Oakley tried to get him but they weren't cool enough.


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 16, 2011)

if you were a church going person you would see that as the face of jeebus lol


----------



## sarcastocrat (May 16, 2011)

Kinda Creepy if you ask me.


----------



## tazzy (May 16, 2011)

im pretty sure thats ned kelly reincarnated!


----------



## Australis (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Tassie97 (May 16, 2011)

how on earth do you get eye brows like that ewww creepy *shudders*


----------



## Banjo (May 16, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> how on earth do you get eye brows like that ewww creepy *shudders*



They are his antenna to the cosmos.


----------



## damian83 (May 16, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> its jesus! sell it on ebay!!!   In all seriousness how cute is he!



cant be jesus he just opened a cult in qld with his wife mary and the gek has bushy eyebrows lol


----------



## pythrulz (May 16, 2011)

yeah with a little imagination nice looking geko you have there


----------



## Armand (May 17, 2011)

It's bin laden, he's come back for revenge! Found refuge in... A gecko..


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

Armand said:


> It's bin laden, he's come back for revenge! Found refuge in... A gecko..


 
It's one of Bin Laden's horcrux's.


----------

